
Men Have No Friends and Women Bear the Burden - starpilot
https://www.harpersbazaar.com/culture/features/a27259689/toxic-masculinity-male-friendships-emotional-labor-men-rely-on-women/
======
akuchling
I thought this seems largely correct: "“Men don’t usually put the effort into
maintaining friendships once they’re married,” Johnson says. “The guys at work
are the only people other than me that my husband even talks to, so when some
of these men retire, they expect their wives to be their source of
entertainment and even get jealous that they have a life.”" A variety of posts
about loneliness have been popular on HN, so I think this strikes a chord.

------
coldnose
Men are toxic and evil, and women are noble and put-upon —- what a fresh and
interesting idea, why haven’t I heard about it before!

~~~
XaoDaoCaoCao
This is such garbage.

>Most men feel increasingly devalued in a society where student debt,
declining job security, firsthand experience of the instability of modern
marriages, the ravages of increasing obesity, and wacky dating space have put
them on unstable ground >but the problem is "toxic masculinity"

The usage of "toxic" has become toxic itself!

